# BlackBerry Storm 9530



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone have one? I am looking to buy one on Ebay and I just wanted to hear what people thought of it.

So if you have one please tell me what you think...

BlackBerry - Storm 9530 Smartphone ? RIM Storm at BlackBerry.com


----------



## dspencer24 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have had it for 5 months and now and i have went through 3 of them (all have been faults of the phone.) The phone it self is nice looking and has great features but its really slow sometimes and freezes. If i had a chance i would switch phones. They are coming out with the storm 2 so hopefully that fixes all the glitches..


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

DONT GET IT!!!!!!! Ive heard NOTHING but BAD things about it, not to mention my boyfriend has one and he routinely chucks his phone across the room because it doesnt work (and it started not working before he chucked it, lol). Theyre slow, break easily, suck to text if youre doing something else...etc. If you want a Blackberry, get a Curve. THE BEST phone Ive ever had. They work great, are easy to use...and they come in pretty pink.  Ive also heard a lot of good things about the new Tour... But I wouldnt take a Storm if someone was giving it away...honestly.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I went for the HTC 8925...

I am loving it!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I have no idea what that is. Getting all technical with numbers and letters. Does it have a cool name that Id recognize? LOL.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here ya go...

HTC - Products - AT&T Tilt - Overview


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

i have one and it sucks! black berry storm...its really slow and freezes up on me all the time and if i shut it off it takes like 5min to turn back on...i hate it!!!!! sucks to text...sucks to surf the web...sometimes it wont let me answer the phone it will just freeze. I THROW IT ACROSS THE ROOM ALL THE TIME! GET SOMETHING ELSE LIKE THE LG DARE...AWESOME PHONE. OR ALIAS 2


----------

